
Things in your DevOps workflow that kill your developer productivity - Humanitec
https://dev.to/kvgruenberg/7-things-in-your-devops-workflow-that-kill-your-developer-productivity-4oa1
======
kevsim
Nice read! A few more:

\- poor setup/strategy for database migrations

\- inability to rollback deployments

\- insufficient metrics to know whether deploys are bad

In general I feel like a lot of small companies over complicate this stuff
early on. Not everyone has an army of people to maintain internal tooling for
all this stuff. Keep it simple.

